
Should you wash new clothes before wearing them? - bookofjoe
https://www.today.com/home/do-you-need-wash-new-clothes-wearing-them-verdict-t21801
======
bookofjoe
More: [https://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/household-
hi...](https://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/household-hints-
tips/cleaning-organizing/question470.htm)

